# POST 1968 IMPALA INTERIORS



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

Im building my 68 impala and workin on interior now......Please post up all kinds of interiors for these 68`s...Thanks in advance


----------



## lowrydr_mike (Feb 24, 2009)

OG


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrydr_mike_@May 7 2010, 01:22 AM~17416316
> *OG
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrydr_mike_@May 7 2010, 01:22 AM~17416316
> *OG
> 
> 
> ...


Where can you find those seat covers with the cloth inserts or at least the material? I need to redo an drivers side seat back. Everything else is perfect and the only thing I can find is the all vinyl replacements...Which look bad ass and all but downt wanna spend 500 for front and back seat covers if I dont have too


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

ttt


----------

